
Scrimba is like Asciicasts and Codepen had a baby - amingilani
https://scrimba.com/casts/cast-279
======
brudgers
A discussion a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13814234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13814234)

